# Urgent transport run sheffield to northampton



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Guys can anyone please please please help me, I have messaged a lady on pets4homes who's cat is heavily pregnant and I said I am adopting her and she can have her kittens her.

However she is about to drop and I need to get her before labour..Can ANYONE get her ANYWHERE closer to me???
Please please please, I will try my best to help with transport costs (but I might not be able to cover them all)

I told her I will arrange transport ASAP


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Lauren, The lady has just told me the great news, you get to do your first kitten birthing, yeah.

Im happy to pay for a pet courier if you need me to, will pm you, i guess this cat has a possible 3 weeks left until labour if that, she could have them any day so this is very urgent.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay lauren you get to do your first birth


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel nervous, like its me giving birth lmao! xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news that you can get her to safety. well done CC for offering to pay for the courier. maybe you could let us all know how much that will be and we could send you a donation to help with the cost. there are loads of us on here. even £1.00 off everyone would be a great help for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive been in touch with transport, charge will be £45 which is great.
Waiting to hear when they can collect.
Lauren i urgently need both addresses and postcodes please.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lauren, i have to be at work now. ive pm you with what needs to be done.
if i can leave you to make arrangements with courier, payment will be done today.
just relax lol, your first pregnant girl will be with you very soon. xxxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey CC...I think I love you :001_wub: lol

I have emailed the woman asking for her address so as soon as I hear back from her I'll let you know. I told her that I would be more comfortable with the courier service taking her than me in a car, then at least they have training and equiptment with them.

CC please don't worry about posting the cash, I've just started a new job so I should be ok to pay £45 and I'll do a bit of fundraising to recoup (I've got a few adoptions coming up so that will help too!) I thought it would be a lot more but thank you so much! Bless your heart xxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's a lot cheaper than i thought it would be. so pleased she will be safe very soon. i bet your excited and nervours all at once lauren


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Lauren.
Ok, so ive had a text from the courier, saturday will be the day of pick up but im not sure if the booking form has been done as ive only just got home from work. xxxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, sorry, I've only just seen this. I don't look at the rescue page very often. 

I'm in Sheffield, can I do anything to help?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Jan,
Bless you thanks very, very much for your kind offer..I don't suppose that you could either offer her a foster home (very, very short term, literally until say, monday) and/or be able to meet me halfway with transport? As I've just google mapped it, and it would be cheaper for me to pay you petrol money and to pay my own and meet halfway than it would be for the courier service?
If not then of course thats no problem & please don't worry, it was just a thought. I think I will be amost a (rescue) cat free home (although now I've said it, I'm very much in doubt!) on Monday, as they all seem to be going at once (expect for little Buzz) so either way, if I could collect her from you on Monday at some point? I can offer you some reimbursement for petrol? I am in Northampton.
I'm sorry its so cheeky of me!

Thank you so so much xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Only just seen this. Lauren there are many of us on here that can send a small donation for the courier. I would be more than happy to donate also.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiya, have just persuaded OH that we could look after a pregnant cat in the bathroom (laid it on thick, talking about the Virgin Mary in the stable ). 

We could meet up in, say Leicester, which is sort of midway, on the M1 (service station near there somewhere?) 

We have three cats of our own, 2 of which are very inquisitive Burmese. Obviously we would be keeping the girl separated, probably in the bathroom which is the warmest room in the house) but the Burms are likely to hang around outside the door desperate to know what's going on. Is that likely to upset her much if she knows they're there?

Hope she keeps her legs crossed!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> Hiya, have just persuaded OH that we could look after a pregnant cat in the bathroom (laid it on thick, talking about the Virgin Mary in the stable ).
> 
> We could meet up in, say Leicester, which is sort of midway, on the M1 (service station near there somewhere?)
> 
> We have three cats of our own, 2 of which are very inquisitive Burmese. Obviously we would be keeping the girl separated, probably in the bathroom which is the warmest room in the house) but the Burms are likely to hang around outside the door desperate to know what's going on. Is that likely to upset her much if she knows they're there?


i know every cat is different but when we took tabitha in with her kitten, we kept them in the kitchen. it was the only free room at the time. she was pregnant although not heavily pregnant. we kept them in a cage firstly and my cats slowly introduced themselves. within no time at all tabitha was a big part of the family and totally unconcerned about the other cats. hopefully this one will be equally unfazed by the surroundings.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Jansheff could you pm me you number so i can text you her address & arrange a good time for you? I can't handle this interweb lol xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Have just sent pm.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there any news on when the pregnant cat is going into rescue to have her kittens please. xxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey sorry its been so manic! She will be with me by Sunday  I'll put pics up as soon as I can...Excited! xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic news. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news. yet another little one to safety thanks to the members of the forum:thumbup::thumbup:
it's such a pleasure to be part of this place. well done everyone involved


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone so so much for all your help, she is arriving via animal courier between 3:30/5:30 today  thanks so much CC for putting me in touch with the courier service and TigerLilys owner xxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

She has arrived today, poor little thing is tiny, she looks so uncomfortable with her big belly. I was just a bit worried about how nervous she seems, after all her moving around this weekend, she's had a bit of kitten milk and applause food. I'm now telling everyone in my house off for every noise they make! Not sure how sensitive she will be? This is my first pregnant cat and I can't stand the thought of still borns or her turning on them (I know that there's some things you can't prevent) but I was just wondering if anyone had any tips for me on getting me through my first pregnancy/labour?

Many thanks  xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I was wondering how she was doing, glad she arrived OK. If she is 3 (as I think it said in the advert) and unspayed surely this won't be her first litter?

I'm glad she's eating anyway. Maybe pop your question on the breeding section, I'm not sure that everyone looks on here as frequently as they do on the other forums.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldnt worry too much Lauren, ive had pregnant cats from CPL who have been really nervous and house noises didnt seem to bother mum too much.
Do you have a photo so i can see how tiny she is.
Glad she is safe with you now and i will pm you my mobile number so if at any time even 3am you get worried please do call or text and i will call you back and talk you through whats happening.
Just relax im sure she probably has had litters before so she will be fine. xxxx


----------

